# r



## Nancy McClelland

Some more bad news tonite--Bonnie, a little mis-marked Dutch passed away an hour ago with no warning that she wasn't well. Don't know for sure how old she was, but it should have been around4 years based on how long we've had her and how old the Vet estimated when we first were found by her. We had just come home from the Vet with another rescue and she was out in the middle of our front lawn--the sprinkler's were on next door and had flushed her out of the shrubbery. I thought at first that Hutch had gotten out of the work shop/rabbit room as I saw the little white spot on the nose. When I looked closer, I knew it wasn't hutch--he has two white legs and this one only had a white foot. So, it was off to the vet again. She was such a friendly little girl--all I had to do was say "come here bunny" and she came right to me and let me pick her up. She loved playing in boxes of newspaper and would look like she had a giant bow tie sometimes when she had so much of it in her mouth moving it from one box to another. So many binkies, dead bunny flops, and just laying flat out in the middle of the rug with her little back legs sticking straight out behind her. She loved chewing apple branches and paper tubes from toilet paper and paper towels rolls. At Christmas, she really loved dragging around the longer tubes from wrapping paper and trying to throw them. Well, I could go on about her for a lot more but I won't. Suffice it to say that myself, Nancy and our son Dan will miss her a lot. The good thing to hold onto is that we gave her love and a good life and that she found us. She was a very sweet little girl, was 100% bunny rabbit with all the quirks and wonderful little things they do. No matter how hard we try and wish, we can't keep them forever and no amount of time is long enough. She had a very good life with us and we will miss her and all our other bridge bunnies--Commodore Stockton, Mel, Commander Bun-Bun, Lilly, Bunnicula I, and Mr B---greet our little girl at the bridge and Binky free--we miss you all so much. I will put some pictures in in a couple of days as this is hard enough to do for right now. Rest in peace my darling little sweet bunny girl. Dad.:cry1:


----------



## Pipp

Oh no!! So sorry. :sad: Such a sad day. 

Bonnie sounded like such a sweetheart. She seemed meant to be there. 

I don't think there really is a way to estimate an adult bunny age. The vets just guess. 

What a great life she had with you. She was already in heaven. 

:rip: Bonnie. 

Best to you, Nancy and Dan. ink iris:


----------



## Flashy

I'm sorry that you've lost her.

Binky Free Bonnie. x


----------



## SweetSassy

Sorry for your loss. She sounded like the sweetest bunny. 



urplepansy:Binky Free Bonnie urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## DeniseJP

Sorry to hear about Bonnie but it sounds like she had a good life with you.

Denise


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry you lost Bonnie. She sounds like she was a very happy and much loved little bunny. Binky free Bonnie.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

we can't keep them forever and no amount of time is long enough.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

thanks everybody--I'm really gonna miss her-she was my rabbit mostly. She was fixed, but would still figure eight around me and bump my legs. If Nancy was in the room she would screech and attack her legs. Needless to say, one of us though it was funny. Her nickname was "Turd Ferguson" which was cherry picked from Saturday Night Lives running Jeopardy skit and Norm MacDonald's take of Burt Reynolds. She was a bossy little girl and a very loving rabbit with boatloads of personality--I still can't believe she is gone and so suddenly.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little girl.

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry about your little one! Thanks so much for sharing about her, and the wonderful life she found when she found your family. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Binky-free, Bonnie, with the rest of the troupe!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sleeping Bonnie





Bonnie on the floor while I'm vacuuming.




Drumstick Bonnie on the floor, relaxing.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We buried her in the yard this morning and put up a rock marker. We are going to miss you my sweet little girl, and all your silliness. I'll never forget how much I had to watch out while you were out--I couldn't take two steps without bumping in to you sweety. Till we meet up again. Dad.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I am so sorry for your loss, she seemed like such a character especially with the leg atacking part, and it is so true that you cant keep them forever and no matter how long we have them it is never long enough

hugs to you and your family


----------



## SweetSassy

Aww. I love that last pic. I love when bunnies lay like that. 

:hug: Hugs to you and your family. I know it's reallytough when you lose a pet /member of the family.


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so sorry to hear that you lost Bonnie. She certainly sounds like a typical Dutchie girl - full of personality! You can't help but fall in love with them.

Those pictures are precious. And it sounds as though Fate definitely sent her your way, knowing she would have a great life with you.

God Bless, Bonnie, sweet girlie.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry. It sounds like she was a very special, silly girl. She was destined to be with you, and she was a lucky girl because of that! She had a wonderful life, days full of relaxing and knowing she was loved. Best wishes to you and your family and bunnies.

Binky free, silly Bonnie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry for your loss, such a beautiful bun.


----------



## kirsterz09

I'm so sorry for your loss, Binky free little Bonnie :angelandbunny:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I can't believe how much she looks like our Pumpkin! Thinking of you, and sending prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## Pipp

Oh, I loved Bonnie with her little white nose.  Thanks for posting the photos. 

sas :sad:


----------



## CKGS

I am so, so sorry for your loss. (((((Hugs)))))
RIP Bonnie


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bonnie, she looked very happy and loved. 

Binky Free :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hard to believe that it's been a month since you left us little girl. When I was cleaning and vacuuming this morning, we started talking about how you didn't mind the vacuum and were always trying to climb up it or look into the hose. I sure do miss you my little girl and I'll never forget that you found us. Rest in peace my little one----Dad.


----------



## MagnoliaDee

Awww so sad. I'm sorry your sweetie had to leave. She was beautiful, and from your stories she sounds like she was a real doll. (((HUGS))).


----------



## hln917

So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Thank you for sharing Bonnie and her stories with us... She sounds like a real gift.


ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
Binky Free, Beautiful Bonnie


----------



## SablePoint

I'm really sorry about that. My Koga just died last friday. It's really heart breaking.

R.I.P. Bonnie.


----------



## Ainsleysmom

I'm SO sorry for your loss! We've all been there, but it never gets any easier to lose them. My thoughts are with you and your family.

I'm sorry to put this on here, but I'm curious. What does "Binky free" mean?


----------



## tonyshuman

We say binky free because it's an allusion to the story of the Rainbow Bridge. The idea is that all the pets that have passed are waiting for us in a green field that's across a "rainbow bridge" from heaven, where all they do is play, eat, and binky all day. One day the owner will join them in that field, and then they cross the Rainbow Bridge together into heaven. It's a very sweet story that can be comforting. In particular, when a rabbit has passed away that was ill or in pain, we can imagine that they are binkying with joy, no longer trapped in a body that's no longer working correctly. For most other pets, we say "run free," but because a binky is an expression of pure joy that only rabbits do, we say "binky free." :hearts


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everybody--I know we share a lot of the same experiences, but, it helps to put them to words here as well as the positive feedback we get, especially when it is not an easy time for anyone. As I've said before, I'm really happy when I log on and there are no new posts to the bridge. Larry


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

hugs


----------



## Nancy McClelland

well, my little one, it's been a little more than two months since you left us. We miss you--no more stretching out in the middle of the floor like you owned the place. I sure do miss not being followed around and having to be careful were I stepped or feeling you bumping my leg all the time for attention. You were such a sweet little girl and so full of mischief-- it hurts still when I look at your grave every day. I miss you so **** much and am thankful that you were in my life, even if it was for such a short time. Binky free my little girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

just thought I'd stop here for a moment to say "Hi" my little one. Was out by your grave this morning and was thinking about the picture of you one your side asleep. Sure do miss all your goofy little quirks and loving ways. Binky free my little one. Dad, your servant.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little girl--8 months already. Your friend Stewart passed this morning and is at the bridge with all our other loved buns. We will put him in the yard with you and Ted. We miss you little one.


----------



## mistyjr

I know its hardest thing to use somebody!! I will keep you in my thoughts! ray::bunnyhug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

hi baby girl. We sure do miss you and it's been almost a year since you left us. We were talking about you and Ted last night and that you were by far the goofiest little rabbit we've ever had the pleasure to rescue and raise. You could flop and fall asleep no matter what was going on. You always had to be the center of attention, and definitely didn't not want to share me with anyone as you'd attack anyone else in the room if I wasn't in there alone. We love and miss you little girl, especially your little white nosey.


----------



## mistyjr

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I know its hardest thing to use somebody!! I will keep you in my thoughts! ray::bunnyhug:


oops, I ment loss not use. ray:


----------



## CourtneyandRue

Awee, I'm so sorry for your loss! ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey my little girl, tomorrow will be 2 years since you left us. Doesn't hardly seem possible that it's been that long. Sure do miss your possessive antics and your DBF's. Rest in peace my little girl. I still remember that day I came home and found you on our front lawn.


----------



## LuvaBun

Wow, hardly believe it's been 2 years.

:hug: Jan


----------



## gmas rabbit

Amazing how you still miss them after so long!! Some little animals have so much impact on our lives.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ink iris: Miss you sweetie.


----------



## LovingMyMiniLop

Im so sorry :rip:


----------



## MILU

Unforgettable... that's what you are.. - it's what the song says.. and what some bunnies are... 
I know how it feels.. days, months and years pass by, and still we feel like our beloved bunny was here with us as if it were just minutes ago... 
She is playing with other nice pets and animals who went to God's playground.. we can only play with them in our dreams, until it's our time to get there. We'll meet again, though!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

3 years since you left us my little sweetie. Still haven't emptied your hutch. Binky free you little goofball.


----------



## RosieBunnie247

r.i.p im so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug1
:hug::hug2: if you need a web hug im right here :hug1:hug::hug2:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I do miss Bonnie, she was always a sneaky lil girl when she was out, you almost had to keep looking behind you to make sure she wasn't against your heels when moving around


----------



## Nancy McClelland

More than any of the others bunnies, she liked to interact. I still marvel at her coming to me in the front yard and picking her up like she already knew me. I miss my little "ferguson" girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year has past since you left us so suddenly my bratty little girl. Sorry I didn't catch this on the 7th, but we were in Spearfish, SD and had no access. Seems like just yesterday I was coming home from the vet with Bambi and there you were on my front lawn. You came over and let me pick you up and hold you--you were truly "my" bunny from the start. Doesn't hardly seem like it could be 4 years already since that crappy night when we thought you were just sleeping like always. Rest in peace my little girl and binky free, we all miss and love you.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

still miss our goofy lil girl, never forget that day before me and dad took her to the vet after he found her, she was eating her cilantro while we were hanging out by her hut and then she flopped over and went to sleep and we pulled out our phones and snapped a photo of her sleeping


----------



## Nancy McClelland

5 years already. Doesn't seem possible that you've been gone that long. Probably because you're still with us in our thoughts my little girl. :big kiss:


----------



## pani

What a beautiful girl she was. Hope she's binkying up on the bridge. ray:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss my goofy attack bun, she would always fall asleep in my arms


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem possible that you've been gone for six years. We were talking about how you'd drag around the large paper rolls at xmas last night while we were feeding the Fluffle. You were just so unique and full of life. Rest in peace my little girl, I do miss you so.:heartbeat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Back again for the 7th anniversary. Still miss you and all your goofy ways sweetie. :cry1:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

miss our goofy girl


----------



## Nancy McClelland

8 years and still missing you sweetie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

You were one of the most loving ones that "found" us--still miss you a lot.


----------



## A & B

Nancy McClelland said:


> You were one of the most loving ones that "found" us--still miss you a lot.


I'm so sorry. I know what it's like to lose a pet. My hamster, Princess, was an angel. She never bit me and we were best friends. She was with me through some hard times and I miss her. She died April 13th of this year from old age and I miss her like crazy. I will have forget the day I woke up and saw her lying dead just outside her favorite box. I knew she was dying because of many reasons. I miss her so much. You never move on after losing a pet. I don't have many friends. She was my only one. Now, my rabbit loves me and I love him and he cheers me up when I'm down. I'm sorry for this long message but I had to write my story out. I wish you well.


----------



## Bruce Diehl

I am so sorry and I know we can not keep them forever but the suddeness of it no warning..its very much a worry...thats why I try to make my Hajimes life as happy as possible but she seems so well and frisky..if she just died id go into shock so I hope this does not happen


----------



## Nancy McClelland

A whole decade--seems impossible that that much time has passed. Still miss you a whole bunch.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my sweet little one, still remember the day I found you on our front lawn. Funny how you found your way to us and what a sad day when you left--missyou a lot!


----------



## Catlyn

I'm sorry for the loss. No matter how much time passes, our hearts still ache for our floofy funky furballs. Binky free, Bonnie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Too true!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my sweet little girl--you are still missed everyday.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello again my little sweetie, still miss yo and all your antics. You are still the only bunny that "found" us.


----------

